# Poser Smokers



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

I got this guy at work, more annoying than listening to Gilbert Godfrey. My last base gave me a small desktop humidor as a going away gift. I keep in on my desk with some garbage smokes just for show. 

This guy always comes by and pretends to know what he is talking about, bragging about how his uncles friend or whatever gave him a cuban cigar when he was 18 or something. I can tell he knows nothing of what he speaks, but insists I bring him a stogie for him to enjoy. GTFOH!

So it got me thinking, lets see how many ways someone is probably a Poser Smoker.

I'll start it off; they only seem to smoke/know only cubans


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Meh, poser or expert I could care less. As long as they don't impede on my own enjoyment.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I think there is equal part posers and snobs out there. 
I think there is a happy medium. I fall into that category i think. 
I say smoke what you like. Doesnt matter what people say about it. 
I am never down on anyone that loves infused cigars which im sure lots of snobbish cigar smokers automatically equate with a poser. 
We all enjoy cigars for the same basic reasons. 
1. They relax us and make us feel good. 
2. We like the taste and the overall experience. 
Anything else is just noise. 
I think the snobs annoy me more than the posers for the most part.
Ex: went into a b&m the other day to get a few smokes for my dad. He and i herf out on occasion but he is partial to the tebak especial line. So i went to get him a few and the guy running the store said 
"oh your one of those guys. Well let me tell you when your ready to smoke a real cigar let me know. Your missing out on some of the best tobacco in the world smoking that garbage. Those are for women and posers."
I proceeded to tell him it was for my dad who fought in vietnam war as a green baret and he backed up a bit. He never apologized so i took my biz elsewhere. Sucks too because they have a great selection. When did it become a good idea to insult the customer. That kind of biases..dare i say prejudice is better suited for the 50's. 
So poser or snob. They both annoy but why cant we all just "keep calm and chive on"


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I think there is equal part posers and snobs out there.
> I think there is a happy medium. I fall into that category i think.
> I say smoke what you like. Doesnt matter what people say about it.
> I am never down on anyone that loves infused cigars which im sure lots of snobbish cigar smokers automatically equate with a poser.
> ...


Thank your Dad for his service!! OOH Rahh!!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

mturnmm said:


> Thank your Dad for his service!! OOH Rahh!!


Are you a service member yourself?


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

I was....long ago...never did anything that matter to anyone...but I went!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

mturnmm said:


> I was....long ago...never did anything that matter to anyone...but I went!!


Then let me thank you sir, for your service as well. 
I think we kind of highjacked this post. Sorry original poster if we got to far off topic. Proceed gentleman.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

> I am never down on anyone that loves infused cigars which im sure lots of snobbish cigar smokers automatically equate with a poser.


Everyone has to start somewhere!

Real pretenders? Yeah, I don't give them the time of day.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

My experience with posers is when you give them a good cigar...and they put it out half way thru to smoke a cigarette. That is when I want a bundle of Ron Mexico's for them. I have infused cigars...and they are Tats...decent smoke...not complicated....it is what it is....and on occasion I like one.


----------



## corpsegrinder (Jan 7, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> I got this guy at work, more annoying than listening to Gilbert Godfrey. My last base gave me a small desktop humidor as a going away gift. I keep in on my desk with some garbage smokes just for show.
> 
> This guy always comes by and pretends to know what he is talking about, bragging about how his uncles friend or whatever gave him a cuban cigar when he was 18 or something. I can tell he knows nothing of what he speaks, but insists I bring him a stogie for him to enjoy. GTFOH!
> 
> ...


So... were you man enough to tell him this straight to his face? I mean it obviously seems to bother you since it got you on here as a rookie creating a thread complaining about it. However, it's your own fault you have to listen to his stories because you are letting it happen.

At the end of the day you smoke what you like and like what you smoke. It's rather childish to call someone a "poser", when in fact, you could be the poser without knowing. A true BOTL will accept any smoker from any background, age, race, culture and he's also man enough to politely tell someone off. Think about it.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

jphank said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere!
> 
> Real pretenders? Yeah, I don't give them the time of day.


Funny thing is, my dad is a lifetime cigar smoker. We three (my dad, grandfather and I) all smoked CC on fathers day together. Just so happens that as far as a regular everyday smoke, my dad really has taken a liking to the Tebak Especial line, and even the Natural line. I bombed him a few months ago with some of those, some Alec Bradley, Rocky and Fuente and he only asked for more of the Tebak and Natural. I guess it just goes to show you, you never know what someone will like.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

What you have there is not a poser, it's a jackass. Totally different. Today's poser could be tomorrows devoted fan; a jackass remains a jackass forever.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Why not bring him a stick and try to teach him some stuff? I see this being very different if it were some random guy at a B&M but someone you work with...maybe he turns out to actually know his stuff. Or he doesn't, doesn't learn anything from you, and you move on with your hobby.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Went to a party this weekend where a guy talked about loving Liga no9 and OpusX so I said, show me your stash! What did I see right next to those cigars? ACIDS!!!!! I was like... probably don't want to keep infused sticks with those, then laughed inside. Came off as a guy that smokes those cigars based on their image more than anything. I also really enjoyed seeing a box of Perdomo's they had chillin outside for a few hours in the 110 degree heat, and 8% RH before firing them up. Not sure if I'd classify him is a poser, but certainly an uninformed consumer.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

I mean as with any hobby, there's always going to be someone who pretends to know everything when they really don't. Just ignore them and your life will be much easier.


----------



## Ammo-Ed (Jul 1, 2012)

If you out rank him, tell him to shut up. If not, get him a nice expensive Quorum from the BX, remove the wrapper and tell him that it is a Cuban RJY.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Give him 2 cigars, both unbanded - One CC and one non-CC - See if he can tell the difference. If not, it'd be a great time for some friendly education. You could end up getting a new smoking buddy out of the deal. Take him under your wing, so to speak.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

corpsegrinder said:


> So... were you man enough to tell him this straight to his face? I mean it obviously seems to bother you since it got you on here as a rookie creating a thread complaining about it. However, it's your own fault you have to listen to his stories because you are letting it happen.
> 
> At the end of the day you smoke what you like and like what you smoke. It's rather childish to call someone a "poser", when in fact, you could be the poser without knowing. A true BOTL will accept any smoker from any background, age, race, culture and he's also man enough to politely tell someone off. Think about it.


I see exactly what your saying, however he does outrank me by a couple stripes. You don't really want to tell anyone off who has some control over your career.

If it were someone on my level I would gladly tell them to shut up.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

People who have cigars displayed "for show"


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

scottw said:


> People who have cigars displayed "for show"


What is considered "for show"?

I would think anyone that has a humidor with a glass top or pane has their cigars displayed for show...not trying to be an a$$, but I believe sub-consciously if glass is involved you are wanting to show your cigars to visitors or other smokers.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I was joking on the original post when the op was saying he keeps crap cigars in a humi on his desk for show while calling someone else a poser.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.Cam said:


> I got this guy at work, more annoying than listening to Gilbert Godfrey. My last base gave me a small desktop humidor as a going away gift. I keep in on my desk with some garbage smokes just for show.
> 
> This guy always comes by and pretends to know what he is talking about, bragging about how his uncles friend or whatever gave him a cuban cigar when he was 18 or something. I can tell he knows nothing of what he speaks, but insists I bring him a stogie for him to enjoy. GTFOH!
> 
> ...


I only Smoke/know Cubans so you calling me a poser sonny boy?LOL
Non Cubans suck gave em up years ago have no desire to know anything about them.
I eat sleep and drink Cubans they are the only cigar i care about.
I think your theory just got shot to shit!
Back to the old drawing board.


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

LOL....Gotcha. I had a feeling you meant it in that kind of way,but just wanted to make sure


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I only Smoke/know Cubans so you calling me a poser sonny boy?LOL
> Non Cubans suck gave em up years ago have no desire to know anything about them.
> I eat sleep and drink Cubans they are the only cigar i care about.
> I think your theory just got shot to shit!
> Back to the old drawing board.


You aren't kidding...first thread/post fail. I got eaten alive in here.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.Cam said:


> You aren't kidding...first thread/post fail. I got eaten alive in here.


Its all in fun my man!
You will do well here you have a good sense of humor are respectful.
That's really what Puff is all about.
Just be yourself!
Enjoy the forum!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Brent. Welcome to Puff! Don't mind Tony, he's extremely knowledgable in the forbidden fruit. There are several members here that you probably wont see until that part of the board opens up. They are some that do from time to time come here and such a blanketed statement might seem inconsiderate. You didn't know and I'm sure they all forgive you 

I think what you meant to say is, "they only seem to smoke/know only cubans *FROM CRAIGSLIST*."

I know when I started with cigars, I got all the CI catalogs and usually the companies with the most advertising money got my business, I was intrigued by how they could sell Gurkhas with a $200 MSRP for $30, so I got some. I smoked 'em and liked 'em (at the time). As I stayed around here, I got bombed with some fantastic sticks and started to figure out theres more to it than a full page add in CI's catalog. I bought the Acid sampler t.in to see what that was about and found out those weren't for me. I've recently (last 6 months) been on a pretty strong CC kick where I'll have 5 CCs to every NC I have. I'm pretty happy now and there are still some NCs that I like but I dont find as much enjoyment chasing after a hard to find NC that is just mediocre, when I can buy a 100% sure to please cigar for less, be it cuban or not.

Again, welcome Brent, and we all hope to see you around more!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its all in fun my man!
> You will do well here you have a good sense of humor are respectful.
> That's really what Puff is all about.
> Just be yourself!
> Enjoy the forum!


I'm liking the forum so far, I really want to get involved with trading with others. still trying to figure out how to get involved with that. But I am very jealous that you are in NYC, I miss the people and the food, especially the deli's. I'm from Providence RI, but stuck out in North Dakota thanks to the AirForce. But a frequent visitor of NY, I have a couple cousins that live in Bensonhurst.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I only Smoke/know Cubans so you calling me a poser sonny boy?LOL
> Non Cubans suck gave em up years ago have no desire to know anything about them.
> I eat sleep and drink Cubans they are the only cigar i care about.
> I think your theory just got shot to shit!
> Back to the old drawing board.


I knew this was coming:rotfl:gotta love Tony!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been smoking regularly for almost 3 years now, and started out the exact same way. CI catalog, thinking the Diesel was the best thing ever (still a decent smoke, just ordered some crucibles) and figured I was getting an awesome deal due to the $250 MSRP. However, one of my favorite things is going into a smoke shop to look around the humidor. I never saw Gurkha's or some of the other brands CI pushes really pushes. 
Now I am forever stuck on brands like DE's Liga Collections, LFD, Ashton..etc. I can't afford to get the amounts I used to get with Park Avenues and 5 Vegas, but I can't turn back either.

It's all good with Tony Brooklyn, I enjoy the north east sarcasm.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Like he said bro, just be yourself and enjoy


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

The good thing about having an extensive knowledge of cigars and tobacco is you can share the knowledge and help educate those who wish to learn and enhance their enjoyment of the cigar experience. Poking fun at others for what they prefer to smoke seems to me to be petty and just a waste of time. I have a close friend, Brian, who is an excellent cook and when asked if a recipe is good always responds, "yea, it's good if you like it!"


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.Cam said:


> I'm liking the forum so far, I really want to get involved with trading with others. still trying to figure out how to get involved with that. But I am very jealous that you are in NYC, I miss the people and the food, especially the deli's. I'm from Providence RI, but stuck out in North Dakota thanks to the AirForce. But a frequent visitor of NY, I have a couple cousins that live in Bensonhurst.


Anytime your in my neck of the woods give me a holler i am sure we can meet up and shoot the breeze!
Be more than happy to show you what Brooklyn is all about!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr.Cam said:


> I'm liking the forum so far, I really want to get involved with trading with others. still trying to figure out how to get involved with that. But I am very jealous that you are in NYC, I miss the people and the food, especially the deli's. I'm from Providence RI, but stuck out in North Dakota thanks to the AirForce. But a frequent visitor of NY, I have a couple cousins that live in Bensonhurst.


Check out the Noobie Sampler Trade and Noob PIF. Both should be stickied threads!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anytime your in my neck of the woods give me a holler i am sure we can meet up and shoot the breeze!
> Be more than happy to show you what Brooklyn is all about!


Depends what part of Brooklyn you want to show me lol.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.Cam said:


> Depends what part of Brooklyn you want to show me lol.


Your safe anywhere i take you life without adventure is just existence!


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Anytime your in my neck of the woods give me a holler i am sure we can meet up and shoot the breeze!
> Be more than happy to show you what Brooklyn is all about!


tony, you're from bk? which part? I live in queens but work in bk...know any good places to smoke?


----------



## brandman (Jul 31, 2011)

I am relatively new to the hobby (about a year). I have been reading these forums for most of that time, but have rarely posted. The best thing I have learned is "Smoke what you like and like what you smoke" and I have shared that with many folks newer to the hobby than myself. I have smoked some highly rated cigars that I did not particularly like and I have been fortunate enough to find some very inexpensive and relatively unknown (or even looked down upon) sticks that I really enjoy. It used to bother me when I read or heard a negative or even snobish comment about a stick that I like. - Now I smoke what I like. Period. I have also been very fortunate to have found a very good BM in my area with knowledgable staff and friendly patrons. It's a great hobby. So, enjoy what you smoke and enjoy your friends. And thanks to all those on this forum who, without knowing it, have contributed a great deal to my enjoyment of the hobby.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

nikesupremedunk said:


> tony, you're from bk? which part? I live in queens but work in bk...know any good places to smoke?


I have a residence in Sheepshead Bay and one upstate in Carmel N.Y.
I love to smoke by the ocean my house in Sheepshaed bay is one block from the water!
Upstate its the backyard or the Lake!
What part of Queens you from i have friends and family in South Ozone park Howard Beach and Bayside!


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah, and what about those guys who show up at all events with one of those pretentious little herf-a-dor cases; and for that matter, they think that _every_ social gathering is a potential herf!! (And they always pack extras, too, just in case other puffers are there and didn't think to bring sticks! Really!? C'mon!)
What else? When asked, they'll tell you that they "know a website" where one can get Cubans....
When asked, they'll tell you--with just too much enthusiasm--exactly why they love the cigar hobby/lifestyle....

Uh....wait, that's me! ha. And I'm sure there's been times where people saw me as the abovementioned poseur!!

So,
1) we don't always know how others perceive us;
2) we can't control how others will perceive us;
3) "We have met the enemy and he is us;"
4) "Be careful of stones that you throw..."
5) Just be yourself, smoke what you like, enjoy!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

mturnmm said:


> Thank your Dad for his service!! *Hooah!!*


+1 but fixed it for ya



mturnmm said:


> I was....long ago...never did anything that matter to anyone...but *I went*!!


And that matters to everyone, Thank You!



MarkC said:


> What you have there is not a poser, it's a jackass. Totally different. Today's poser could be tomorrows devoted fan; a jackass remains a jackass forever.


Well said sir.

I have found so many wonderful sticks (especially through this amazing community), but I do like Acid and some infused sticks every now and then. I have separate humidors for each.


----------



## FNA (Jan 18, 2007)

"I keep [humidor] in on my desk with some garbage smokes just for show."

Says the guy calling someone else a poser.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Mr.Cam said:


> ...I'll start it off; they only seem to smoke/know only cubans


Hmmm...sounds like a BOTL whom I know is from Brooklyn... :lol:

Anyway, your statement makes perfect sense. There are only a handful of Cuban brands, only one producer and one main region compared to non-Cubans which is like thousands of brands, multi region and hundreds of producers.

Much easier to know Cubans than it is to know non-Cubans, methinks. :lol:


----------



## Kswicky (Apr 14, 2012)

I ran into a poser at a golf tourney this weekend. He was smoking a La Gloria Cubana Serie R and insisted it was a 'real illegal' Cuban. I just nodded and went my way with my Tatuaje Havana.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I saw this cigar in chat....










POSER!

lol.

Honestly, I'm one of those people you classified as a poser then. I will 99% of the time only smoke cc's. Why? Because out of the hundreds or thousands of cigars I've smoked, they contain the flavor profile I find pleasing. Not to say I won't try NC's, and even enjoy some, though the vast majority for me are harsh, over powering, and burn my mouth with the peppery spice.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

doomXsaloon said:


> yeah, and what about those guys who show up at all events with one of those pretentious little herf-a-dor cases; and for that matter, they think that _every_ social gathering is a potential herf!! (And they always pack extras, too, just in case other puffers are there and didn't think to bring sticks! Really!? C'mon!)
> What else? When asked, they'll tell you that they "know a website" where one can get Cubans....
> When asked, they'll tell you--with just too much enthusiasm--exactly why they love the cigar hobby/lifestyle....
> 
> ...


And here I thought you were calling me out!.....lol
That's me packing my 15 count along to all kinds of functions.....


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

A snob is someone who says "I only smoke X because everything else is inferior". He/she need not care if others agree or like the "inferior" product, and even less that others are impressed by what ever X is. A poseur is someone who wants/needs to have others be impressed by what they say they know, or are doing. Snobbishness might be silly and counter productive (because you may really be missing out on a lot of good stuff that you have judged "beneath you" at some point and refuse to try again), but it does not depend on the approval of others. Poseurs by contrast very much seek the deference of others, in fact that seems to be the main point of the exercise.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Hmmm...sounds like a BOTL whom I know is from Brooklyn... :lol:
> 
> Anyway, your statement makes perfect sense. There are only a handful of Cuban brands, only one producer and one main region compared to non-Cubans which is like thousands of brands, multi region and hundreds of producers.
> 
> Much easier to know Cubans than it is to know non-Cubans, methinks. :lol:


A bit of an over simplification don't you think. Cuban cigars while grown on one island come from several regions. From the Cuban Cigar website after all don't take my word for it!

http://cubancigarwebsite.com/info-production.htm

Tobacco can be grown almost anywhere it is a weed that grows very well.
But to grow a superior product is another story.
To make a Puro is even harder. Many non Cubans use Connecticut shade tobacco especially wrappers does that make them the best i think not.
As far as exposure to tobacco i have smoked it all.
I have smoked cigars for over 30 years.
I was a Non Cuban smoker for many years Cuban only last 15 years or so.
You see many cross over to Cubans they are the best.
I really can't say i have heard of one case of it going the other way.
Many sit on the fence between the two undecided much like Religion or politics.
Those subjects as well as the discussion of Cuban Cigars are prohibited on this side of the forum.
So in closing i will say that was not the Original Posters intent but rather those that front.
Lets keep it on the OP'S topic.


----------



## don24 (Apr 1, 2012)

i just learned something about myself.i got a liga 9 from smoke shop and an uwat and smoked both.when i went back to shop the guy said" so tell me how much you liked that 9'',i told him i didnt he was shocked. i liked the uzi though i found the 9 too peppery . so what i learned is imm not a posser ,i might have no taste but not a posser


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

Quine said:


> A snob is someone who says "I only smoke X because everything else is inferior". He/she need not care if others agree or like the "inferior" product, and even less that others are impressed by what ever X is. A poseur is someone who wants/needs to have others be impressed by what they say they know, or are doing. Snobbishness might be silly and counter productive (because you may really be missing out on a lot of good stuff that you have judged "beneath you" at some point and refuse to try again), but it does not depend on the approval of others. Poseurs by contrast very much seek the deference of others, in fact that seems to be the main point of the exercise.


Excellent explanation. And not just for cigars... EVERY hobby/topic/interest has its snobs.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

don24 said:


> i just learned something about myself.i got a liga 9 from smoke shop and an uwat and smoked both.when i went back to shop the guy said" so tell me how much you liked that 9'',i told him i didnt he was shocked. i liked the uzi though i found the 9 too peppery . so what i learned is imm not a posser ,i might have no taste but not a posser


Good for you for standing up for your own tastes! If a cigar - no matter how widely enjoyed it might be - doesn't fit YOUR flavor profile preferences, you won't like it.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

posers are easy for me to spot....theyre the ones who are _not_ smoking victor sinclairs


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think there is really such a thing as a cigar poser. Does he or she light it, then they are cigar smokers 

There are, of course, less serious and less knowledgeable cigar smokers. They can be annoying when they think they know everything about the hobby. They can also be annoying when they pick my Cuban Montecristo I've been holding for a special occasion when they see it in my humidor. That is why, even though I mostly smoke pipes and so I've gone back to keeping mostly nicer stuff in my humidor, I keep some good but cheaper cigars on hand. That way, I can offer them a good cigar but one that isn't over their heads (beyond their taste buds, not sure the proper way to put it) where they will miss out on the nuances. Still, if they see one of my good ones and ask for it, I will happily give it to them (I've learned to keep my special occasion cigars on the _bottom_ of my humi ).


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> A bit of an over simplification don't you think. Cuban cigars while grown on one island come from several regions. From the Cuban Cigar website after all don't take my word for it!...


Unless I am wrong (which is not unusual ), I think all the current handmade long filler Habanos brands are made from baccy leaves that come from the Vuelta Abajo region except one which has baccy leaves that come from the semi-Vuelta region, wherever or whatever that is.

But then Trevor and yourself definitely have more experience in this field than I do so I won't be surprised if you tell me differently.

Anyway, back to the original topic. Discussions on CCs are prohibited in this side of the forum and we must respect that.


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

You can tell a poser when they:

1. Light a cigar with a petrol lighter (they do not get the petrol ruins it). Its more about having a cigar to show off, than enjoying one.

2. They smoke it for a few minutes then stub it out and re tube it (for later) They paid £60 to pose they will use it a couple more times.

3. They assume bigger is better and will get the biggest nastiest cigar available, rather than a smaller great cigar.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Quine said:


> A snob is someone who says "I only smoke X because everything else is inferior". He/she need not care if others agree or like the "inferior" product, and even less that others are impressed by what ever X is. A poseur is someone who wants/needs to have others be impressed by what they say they know, or are doing. Snobbishness might be silly and counter productive (because you may really be missing out on a lot of good stuff that you have judged "beneath you" at some point and refuse to try again), but it does not depend on the approval of others. Poseurs by contrast very much seek the deference of others, in fact that seems to be the main point of the exercise.


Pretty well put...

I could care less honestly about the posers, but the snobs sure do wear on me after a while. :thumb:


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

I think most people start smoking cigars because there is a certain cool factor to it. Most people are emulating someone elses actions when trying something for the first time. 

I am willing to bet someone who never somoked a cigar wakes up and says, "I am in the mood for a medium- medium full bodied smoke with undertones of cocoa and and pepper, with an oily finish".


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been smoking cigars for under a year. I started smoking cigars because at 50 years old I still succumb to peer pressure. I love cigars and spend a lot of my free time trying to learn as much about my hobby as possible. I currently have around 1000-1250 cigars in my collection. I don't consider myself a poser. Do I say stupid things occasionally, of course. Do I claim to know everything about cigars, absolutely not. I've learned alot about cigars from asking stupid, bordering on ridiculous, questions. I've had guys roll their eyes at me. When someone comes to me and asks a question I can't answer I come here or to the myriad of other sites to find the answer. I've only smoked 1 Cuban and I was not impressed despite everyone standing around moaning and groaning with excitement. To pose or not to pose that is the question. I simply remember that we all had to start somewhere and building someone up is far more difficult than tearing someone down.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Milhouse said:


> I think most people start smoking cigars because there is a certain cool factor to it. Most people are emulating someone elses actions when trying something for the first time.


Good point... I remember the very first time I ever smoked a cigar (this decades before I adopted this as a serious hobby), and it was me setting the "cool". I was 19 years old. I was acting as head-chef at a lodge and I had a half dozen assistants (we were all volunteers). I thought it would be "cool" after the main dinner to treat my crew to cognac and cigars (don't know where the idea came from, but I know I'd never smoked one before that night). So I bought a half dozen cigars (machine rolled and not up to my standards today, but one of the higher-end machine-sticks -- I forget the brand) and a bottle of some medium decent cognac and the cooks all sat back after dinner and enjoyed a smoke.



Milhouse said:


> I am willing to bet someone who never somoked a cigar wakes up and says, "I am in the mood for a medium- medium full bodied smoke with undertones of cocoa and and pepper, with an oily finish".


Well, maybe not when they wake up, but certainly by lunch...


----------



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought the only "posers" out threre, rode metrics! :roll:


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a couple points to add to the discussion fellows.
As a Brit i really got started on Cubans, since they are the mainstay of the market in the uk. Since moving to America, I have found some really rather delicious NCs, and I'm still discovering them actually. My all time most memorable cigar was a Cuban bellicoso fino, and I've never found anything NC to beat it ( suggestions welcome!) I also want to try a Cohiba esplendido next time I'm over there.
However, there are many Cubans made especially for the uk market, and while the flavor profile is good I've found the consistency of construction to be lacking compared to the NC counterparts. Its almost as if the NC try to make up for the fact by nailing the construction every time. For example, I just got done with a RP the edge, which was delightful.

Now, as far as flavored cigars go, I've never really given them much chance because they don't appeal to me. But, I do see the appeal for other people. What bugs me is when people try to convince me how awesome they are, and claim that they are in some way better.
My biggest peeve with 'posers' is the lack of cigar etiquette. I've tried to explain politely on numerous occasions why not to Cush out a cigar, I liken it to squeezing an orange- you release unpleasant aromas into the air by crushing a spent cigar. That's the only problem I have, otherwise smoke what makes you happy! Good day.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

This kind of sounds like the fan vs' true fan music argument I have had with my friends. Are you a smoker or a poser? I'm not sure, but when I was in florida last year at the sosa cigar bar, my wife and I were enjoying a drink and a cigar. Her first and last i think, but she liked the taste anyway. I heard someone come in and say "what is the strongest cigar you have?" I think that would generally be a poser, I thought to myself, someone is puking later and it ain't me. Its like asking for the strongest cigarette at cigarette store, those unfiltereds are going to make you puke, who are you showing off for?


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

snagstangl said:


> This kind of sounds like the fan vs' true fan music argument I have had with my friends. Are you a smoker or a poser? I'm not sure, but when I was in florida last year at the sosa cigar bar, my wife and I were enjoying a drink and a cigar. Her first and last i think, but she liked the taste anyway. I heard someone come in and say "what is the strongest cigar you have?" I think that would generally be a poser, I thought to myself, someone is puking later and it ain't me. Its like asking for the strongest cigarette at cigarette store, those unfiltereds are going to make you puke, who are you showing off for?


It of course depends on the persons attitude, but I can see why this question might be asked. I would think it akin to the question I asked in my local specialty beer store which was ' what's the deepest, darkest, most flavor some imperial stout you carry?'

The guy may just have been looking for a very robust smoke, and perhaps asked a rather ill informed question.

To me a poser would have asked ' what's the most expensive cigar you have?'


----------



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

Eleigh said:


> I have a couple points to add to the discussion fellows.
> As a Brit i really got started on Cubans, since they are the mainstay of the market in the uk. Since moving to America, I have found some really rather delicious NCs, and I'm still discovering them actually. My all time most memorable cigar was a Cuban bellicoso fino, and I've never found anything NC to beat it ( suggestions welcome!) I also want to try a Cohiba esplendido next time I'm over there.
> However, there are many Cubans made especially for the uk market, and while the flavor profile is good I've found the consistency of construction to be lacking compared to the NC counterparts. Its almost as if the NC try to make up for the fact by nailing the construction every time. For example, I just got done with a RP the edge, which was delightful.
> 
> ...


As a former Brit myself, I say to you this: COYS!!!


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

I agree everyone has to start somewhere but there's a difference between a newb and a poser. 

Posers smokers are good for one thing though. Getting rid of my dog rockets. When i go to a party, me and the ones I know have an established pallet will get a decent smoke. The poser who comes and says " hey are you guys havinf a cigar" and he says "oh I smoke cigars can I have one" and I say what kind do you like and he says "uh...Cubans" I say ya here you go, enjoy! And give him junk I'm waiting to get rid of. :bitchslap:


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

onebadmofo said:


> As a former Brit myself, I say to you this: COYS!!!


Shame, the arsenal have been robbed of late!


----------



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

Eleigh said:


> Shame, the arsenal have been robbed of late!


Like 7 years and running mate!!!


----------



## Scottyb52 (Jun 12, 2012)

Some of the youngins at work had a couple here a then there when they came over. Now they tell there friends there cigar smokers and the buy one or two at a time from the local cigar shop. Cracks me up.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I saw this cigar in chat....


Dan you really did post that in here! You know you are just very jealous of my Cohiba lol


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Mr.Cam said:


> Dan you really did post that in here! You know you are just very jealous of my Cohiba lol


Feel free to buy, sell, or trade that cigar, as it's not real, Probably made in a shop in Eastern Mexico. Totally a legit legal stick =D


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Eleigh said:


> It of course depends on the persons attitude, but I can see why this question might be asked. I would think it akin to the question I asked in my local specialty beer store which was ' what's the deepest, darkest, most flavor some imperial stout you carry?'
> 
> The guy may just have been looking for a very robust smoke, and perhaps asked a rather ill informed question.
> 
> To me a poser would have asked ' what's the most expensive cigar you have?'


Leigh, I didnt think of it that way but the fact you included all those descriptors of the imperial stout makes me think you did your homework and arent trying to impress others. But like you said maybe a just a badly phrased question.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

SHagopian said:


> I agree everyone has to start somewhere but there's a difference between a newb and a poser.
> 
> Posers smokers are good for one thing though. Getting rid of my dog rockets. When i go to a party, me and the ones I know have an established pallet will get a decent smoke. The poser who comes and says " hey are you guys havinf a cigar" and he says "oh I smoke cigars can I have one" and I say what kind do you like and he says "uh...Cubans" I say ya here you go, enjoy! And give him junk I'm waiting to get rid of. :bitchslap:


Hell, send 'em to me! As a cigar poser for more than 30 years I smoke _anything_, unlike my pal Tony! luv ya tone!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere!
> 
> Real pretenders? Yeah, I don't give them the time of day.


I pretend to know what I am talking about.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

I would say posers come in many levels. 

There are the ones who just want to be seen with a cigar in there mouth. they usually go for the biggest stick they can find. they tend to... wait for it..... Pose with a cigar rather than enjoy it.
There are the ones who have done their homework, they know the lingo. they know what brands are well known. they tend to... wait for it... Pose with a better cigar than i have but still don't enjoy it.

I could be wrong about people, It has happened once or twice before but there is a certain amount of "look at meee" that makes me wonder if that stick is a prop.

That being said. Looking back with my 20\20 hindsight i have had poseresque moments. I don't think i would believe anyone who says they haven't.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> Hell, send 'em to me! As a cigar poser for more than 30 years I smoke _anything_, unlike my pal Tony! luv ya tone!


Love ya too bro!
Great to see ya back!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

How do I unsubscribe from a thread?


----------



## BrunoBlack (Jul 9, 2012)

There is a link on the Email to unsubscribe. Click that.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Love ya too bro!
> Great to see ya back!


From one poser to another, albeit on different ends of the seegar spectrum (haha), we're planning a little trip to 2 of the 5 boroughs* late August, early September. The little lady wants to go to Arthur Ashe Stadium for some reason or another. I'm gonna send ya my cell by pm. It would be great to meet you in person! We could pose as cigar smokers on the streets, if ya don't mind being seen with a rube from Texas! haha

*Brooklyn to stay, Queens for tennis.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

SHagopian said:


> ............... and I say what kind do you like and he says "uh...Cubans" I say ya here you go, enjoy! And give him junk I'm waiting to get rid of. :bitchslap:


Awesome!


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Mr.Cam said:


> I got this guy at work, more annoying than listening to Gilbert Godfrey. My last base gave me a small desktop humidor as a going away gift. I keep in on my desk with some garbage smokes just for show.
> 
> This guy always comes by and pretends to know what he is talking about, bragging about how his uncles friend or whatever gave him a cuban cigar when he was 18 or something. I can tell he knows nothing of what he speaks, but insists I bring him a stogie for him to enjoy. GTFOH!
> 
> ....


Deband one of your dog rockets, reband it as a cc, hand it to him to smoke and rave about. win-win.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

capttrips said:


> How do I unsubscribe from a thread?


Several ways. Click Settings at the top right of the forum to see responses to theads you have posted in, and click on the unsubscribe link.

or

Put the mouse on the my searches tab and then go to My Replies. Will give you the same link to click for each thread.

If you are trying to not get emails, that is something you need to change in your settings tab, and find preferences over on the left.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

BrunoBlack said:


> You can tell a poser when they:
> 
> 1. Light a cigar with a petrol lighter (they do not get the petrol ruins it). Its more about having a cigar to show off, than enjoying one.
> 
> Guilty. But if its the only source of fire, then I'm using it, and I don't care who gets shocked at my crass display of poserdom. The taste (what little I can detect) will wear off. Apparently Xikor's lifetime warranty means you will be trading your lighter in for a lifetime, Zippo's means your lighter will work for a lifetime, smelly fuel or not.


----------



## Gar Guy (Dec 16, 2011)

slimjim32 said:


> Why not bring him a stick and try to teach him some stuff? I see this being very different if it were some random guy at a B&M but someone you work with...maybe he turns out to actually know his stuff. Or he doesn't, doesn't learn anything from you, and you move on with your hobby.


Amen


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

kbiv said:


> BrunoBlack said:
> 
> 
> > You can tell a poser when they:
> ...


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I use mine more for the pipe than the cigars. I've have been carrying one since high school, even when I didn't smoke. It usually was empty then. If the cigar torch works for the toasting, then I'll use it, but if it craps out, I know I can rely on the Zippo. It's more of a lucky charm more than anything. True story, had been unemployed for about two weeks with no good prospects coming open. Bought an old Zippo at a trader days event. Thought something was different because of the writing. While the wife was still yelling at me for wasting the 12 bucks, my phone rings and I got offered the best job I ever held. Turns out the lighter was made in 1968.


----------



## onebadmofo (Jul 8, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I saw this cigar in chat....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to move out of the country so I can just get some CC's.

All the crap Obama has done, and he can't life the damn embargo on Cuba??? WTH!!!


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

onebadmofo said:


> I need to move out of the country so I can just get some CC's.
> 
> All the crap Obama has done, and he can't life the damn embargo on Cuba??? WTH!!!


Yeah, Dan and his fake Cohiba. He loves that thing.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

A poser smoker,
1) Only mentions the well known cigars (some of them you can pick up at a quickie mart!)
2) Believe Cubans are the only ones to smoke, or the only brand that is out there is Cohiba. 
3) When they do get ahold of a cigar they smoke it like a cigarette
4) Think cigars could be use as blunts.. 
5) Think it is cute that as a gal I smoke cigars. Therefore I must not know anything about the cigar I am smoking. When I am in a sassy mood, those are the ones I like to put in a diplomatic way in their place..


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

onebadmofo said:


> All the crap Obama has done, and he can't life the damn embargo on Cuba??? WTH!!!


Sorry "McLovin" (yea I know where it comes from) but I have to call you on this! WTF does this have to do with Obama? The Embargo was imposed by Kennedy (a Democrat -- the Economist calls it a "50 year tantrum" -- and by the way I am not in favor of it), and then maintained by every president (Democrat or Republican) ever since! Supposedly the voting block (So. Florida Cuban ex-patriots) that keeps it in place lean towards the Democrats, so what's been the Republican excuse all this time?

Sorry... Back to topic....


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Quine said:


> Sorry "McLovin" (yea I know where it comes from) but I have to call you on this! WTF does this have to do with Obama? The Embargo was imposed by Kennedy (a Democrat -- the Economist calls it a "50 year tantrum" -- and by the way I am not in favor of it), and then maintained by every president (Democrat or Republican) ever since! Supposedly the voting block (So. Florida Cuban ex-patriots) that keeps it in place lean towards the Democrats, so what's been the Republican excuse all this time?
> 
> Sorry... Back to topic....


I'd live to see the embargo lifted, it would crash the price of non Cubans.


----------

